# Ottertail Lake, MN



## Gary Peterson (Dec 27, 2005)

Walleye and Perch are biting in 17-25 feet of water. Ice is between 8 and 12". Good fishing. Call or stop by Ken's Tackle (218-495-2895) for a daily update and supplies.


----------



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm going to be heading out to otter in the next couple days, wondering how the ice is and what's biting where. Wonder if anyone knows anything.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Fished Ottertail this last weekend. There was about 4" of slush on top in most places, ice was about 12" thick.

Fished anywhere from 9'-42' on the breaks. Found perch all day long in these depths. Walleyes hit about an hour before dark until a little after dark in 18'-22'.


----------

